#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Осторожно, лингвофричество!

## Дмитрий Певко

К вопросу о любительской этимологии и поисках глубокого сакрального смысла в русских корнях и созвучиях (как правило, увы, не там, где надо).
Новый хороший сайт по теме: http://lingvofreaks.narod.ru
Лекция А.А.Зализняка: http://lingvofreaks.narod.ru/zaliznyak.htm

----------

Morris Allan (24.01.2009), Skyku (25.01.2009), Tiop (23.01.2009), Won Soeng (23.01.2009), Zom (23.01.2009), Александр С (23.01.2009), Вова Л. (23.01.2009), Гьямцо (23.01.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Дмитрий, а на Ваш взгляд, в чем опасность? 
На мой взгляд легкомысленность не опасна сама по себе, а только в сочетании с убежденностью в том, что что-то более сложное либо глупость, либо обман (т.е. в сочетании с теорией заговора)
Может быть есть смысл обличать теорию заговора, а не смыслокопательство в буквицах, слогах, корнях и пр.?

----------


## Zom

Хех, забавно -) И Задорнов тут есть:




> Живет в Москве. В последние несколько лет всерьез озвучивает лингвофрические идеи, во многом почерпнутые у А.Н.Драгункина, К.В. Липских и др. Сотрудничает с С.Т. Алексеевым в деле разработки нового этимологического словаря.


В какой-то статье кто-то на него бочку по этому поводу накатил и сказал, что фамилию Задорнов
 нужно расшифровать как "*ЗАД*ница *ОР*ущая *НОВ*ое" -)))

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Может быть есть смысл обличать теорию заговора, а не смыслокопательство в буквицах, слогах, корнях и пр.?


Простите, не понял смысл вопроса.
Опасность в том, что дилетанты не только фантазируют, но и активно продвигают свои фантазии в массы, а пипл хавает.

----------

Tiop (23.01.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

А в чем опасность то? Ну, дилетанты фантазируют, активно продвигают свои фантазии в массы, пипл хавает, и?

----------


## Aion

> А в чем опасность то?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrfyb9G0JEc

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> А в чем опасность то?


А вы не понимаете? Это не только подрыв авторитета науки. *Это подмена в сознании людей реальной культуры и истории вымышленными.* В сочетании с идеологической обработкой: мы, русские, самые крутые и древние, мы дали миру всё. И это вышло уже на уровень ТВ. А в ответ на указание грубых ошибок лингвофрики открыто оскорбляют настоящих лингвистов: мол, они не русские по национальности (это академик Зализняк-то?). Главный аргумент в полемике...

Как сказал один мой знакомый, листая очередной опус Фоменко, очень хотелось бы узнать, кто всё это финансирует и раскручивает...

----------

Skyku (25.01.2009), Tiop (23.01.2009), Вова Л. (23.01.2009), Гьямцо (23.01.2009)

----------


## До

> лингвофричество


Лингвофрения.  :Smilie:

----------


## Гьямцо

> А в чем опасность то? Ну, дилетанты фантазируют, активно продвигают свои фантазии в массы, пипл хавает, и?


Некоторые на этом форуме занимаются тем же самым, только в области буддизма. Это называется разрушением  Дхармы.

----------

Morris Allan (24.01.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> мол, они не русские по национальности (это академик Зализняк-то?)


А что - Зализняк - фамилия украинская  :Smilie: .

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Я не понял, с каких пор национальность по фамилии определяется? А.А.Зализняк - коренной москвич.

----------

Tiop (23.01.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Я не понял, с каких пор национальность по фамилии определяется? А.А.Зализняк - коренной москвич.


Ну это немного в шутку, конечно, было. Но просто довольно смешная фраза у Вас была в стиле "Это Рабинович-то не русский?!"  :Smilie: .

ПС На самом деле по чему определяется национальность - я не знаю. Но раз фамилия украинская, то корни украинские есть стопудово.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

На этом основании объявим Бортнянского, Гоголя, Короленко, Ахматову (Горенко), баса Нестеренко, филолога Панченко и целый сонм других нерусскими??

Великоросс, малоросс - разница невелика.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Великоросс, малоросс - разница только в голове у "древних укров".


Разница между украинецами и русскими, конечно, есть. Так же как есть вполне очевидная разница между казалось бы очень похожими народами, населяющими Западную Европу.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.09.2017)

----------


## Чиффа

главным делом жизни вашей 
может стать любой пустяк
нужно только твердо верить
что важнее дела нет
и тогда не помешает
вам ни холод ни жара
заикаясь от восторга
заниматься чепухой

----------

Tiop (22.06.2009), Спокойный (24.01.2009)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Интересная дискуссия о смысле слов:
http://dxdy.ru/topic2473.html

----------


## Шавырин

Русский-это не национальность,а состояние[души].

----------

Вадим Асадулин (03.03.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> АНАЛИЗНЯК или СЛИЗНЯК?
> 
> В.А. Чудинов
> 
> Лекция Академика РАН  А.А. Зализняка заставила откликнуться не только меня, но и моего коллегу по цеху «лингвофриков» В.А. Золина. Ниже я привожу его его (sic!) ответы на выпады академика в статье АНАЛИЗНЯК со своими комментариями (ААЗ - А.А. Зализняк, ВАЗ - В.А. Золин, ВАЧ - В.А. Чудинов).


http://chudinov.ru/analizniak/#more-4541

Аш всплакнул.

Цейтата из аффтара:




> Пятый выпад. ААЗ: ...этимологические словари, которые призваны служить основным собранием сведений о происхождении слов, существуют только в научном варианте, где терминология и аппарат часто остаются недоступными для непрофессионального читателя..." /3/.
> 
> ВАЗ Недоступными очень часто оказываются не только словари Фасмера - Срезневского - Даля - Ушакова - Ожегова -. . . , но и труды ученые... Маковского - Иллыч-Свитыча - Меже - Сепира - Бен-Вениста - ... и не только из-за их состояния "в научном варианте", но и по цене, а главное... по противоречивости этимологических значений слов...


 :Smilie: 

Из каментов:




> Разнесли СЛИЗНЯКА в пух и прах!!! Браво Чудинов, браво Золин!!! Академическая наука трещит по швам!





> ////Влад написал:
> Валерий Алексеевич, а Вы уверены, что в научной полемике можно переиначивать фамилию оппонента?/////
> Здесь не заседание РАН, и даже не сайт этой организации, поэтому это не научная полемика, правила которой первым нарушил Зализняк (ведь в его лекции ничего научного нет и в помине), а наказание нашкодившего неуча.


 :Cry: 

Вместо комментария: неверно ВСЁ, кроме личных имён и названий трудов, и вообще, с одной стороны -- это воинствующее невежество, с другой стороны -- авторы и адепты как-будто страдают расстройствами речи и мышления, а также восприятия.

----------

Дмитрий Певко (21.06.2009)

----------


## Пилигрим

Кто-нибудь смотрел "Игры богов"? Каково ваше мнение, по поводу увиденного?

----------


## Aion

Смотрел, мягко стелят староверы...

----------


## Tiop

Михаил Задорнов: "В ювелирке ничего не понимаю. Мне гораздо интереснее знать, откуда пошло то или иное слово. Вот английское слово diamond («алмаз») от русского «демон» произошло. *Демон демонтирует* *(!!!)*, поэтому не сомневаюсь, что «рубин» от слова «рубить». Кстати, пока рубль будет рублем, то есть производное от слов «рубить» и «убить», России не видать ничего. "

В.А. Чудинов: «В истории физики был „демон Максвелла“. Он пропускал внутрь замкнутого пространства только энергичные молекулы, но не пускал вялые. Этакое антиэнтропийное создание. Теперь по аналогии можно придумать „*демон Чудинова*“, который может получить информацию отовсюду, даже из придорожного камня. В отличие от остальной науки, которая стремится эту информацию потерять уже через минуту».






> На мамонте написано — „мамонт“, а на лошади написано „дил“! Отсюда появилось русское слово „коркодил“. Потому что схема словообразования одинаковая — „корковый дил“ — конь из корки, а корка — чешуя. Поэтому у нас не искажённое английское или латинское слово, а, наоборот, латинское слово — это искажённое русское: было „коркодил“, а стало „крокодил“.





> КРОКОДИЛ. 1) кОркий дИл – 2) коркодИл – 3) крокодИл. Оба слова первой формы отсутствуют в современном РЯ. Слово кора, корка в древнем РЯ имело смысл чешуя. Слово дил означало, прежде всего, коня. Переход 1-2 – вербализация словосочетания. Переход 2-3 – перестановка гласного и согласного, фонетическое развитие.
> Значение: крокодил – корковый (чешуйчатый) дил (конь). См. ДИЛ.
> Заимствование. Слово вошло во все европейские языки.

----------

Джек (22.06.2009)

----------


## Tiop

Вот это просто бесподобно, шедевр, бесценная вещь:




> Удивило меня и то обстоятельство, которое я обнаружил еще при анализе острова Девон, но в полной мере стал исследовать только при изучении вида Гренландии: практически все подводные геоглифы моря Баффина специально смазаны в диагональном направлении картографической службой компании ГУГЛ. Если при рассмотрении шельфа в районе Великого Священного каньона *я успел прочитать надписи* и передать реальный вид *геоглифа до разрушения его вида компанией ГУГЛ*, полагая, что эта компания, вероятно, не захотела передавать особенности шельфа как спорной территории, то море Баффина, вероятно, таковой не является, следовательно, подобный мотив отпадает. Но тогда напрашивается единственное разумное объяснение: специалисты этой компании нашли подводные геоглифы моря Баффина слишком явными, легко читаемыми, поскольку, как я смог заметить, они написаны по линейке (в строку), имеют одинаковые размеры, наклон и толщину букв, но написаны кириллицей (рунами Рода). Напомню, что на существование именно такого вида написания я обратил внимание читателей при анализе геоглифов Босфора – они относились к ВЕКУ МАРЫ. *Иными словами, тогда, в нижнем палеолите, писали по тем же стандартам, что и в наши дни. И даже если специалисты этого отдела не имеют в своем составе русских, сам вид подводной кириллицы не только поверг их в изумление, но и подтолкнул к немедленным действиям: сделать эти надписи нечитаемыми. Так что информационная война против России продолжается. – С другой стороны, такое поведение специалистов компании ГУГЛ является косвенным подтверждением существования многочисленных подводных геоглифов с русским надписями.*


http://community.livejournal.com/sci...s/1177922.html

----------


## Bob

Мощно задвигает профЭссор!

----------

Tiop (22.06.2009)

----------


## Пилигрим

> Смотрел, мягко стелят староверы...


Хотелось бы узнать мнение людей имеющих специальное образование, по поводу утверждения, что современный слова утратили однозначную образность, так как перестали быть абревиатурой.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

В начале темы я уже приводил ссылку на статью академика Зализняка, где он разбирает подобные фантазии. Объясните, в чём вы видите "образность" аббревиатур?? И как слово может возникнуть из аббревиатуры, если сам принцип аббревиатуры - сокращение из начальных букв слов? И на чём основано утверждение, что современные слова утратили образность? Постепенная утрата образности происходит в языковых метафорах вроде _нос_ (корабля), _расти_ (о мастерстве) или _дубина_ "болван". И образность эту при желании легко можно увидеть, восстановить, "извлечь". На самом деле язык - "кладбище метафор", и у каждого слова есть "образность" (внутренняя форма, этимологическое значение), но реконструировать её не всегда просто, надо обращаться к данным этимологии, к сравнительно-историческому языкознанию. Например, слово "вон" (ст.-слав. вънъ) этимологически связано с санскритским vana "лес" (как внешнее, чуждое человеку и его культуре пространство).

Можно только посочувствовать людям, которые настолько утратили чувство родного языка, стали глухи к его живой, а не выдуманной образности, что для подтверждения своих исторических фантазий готовы придумывать любой бред. Увлечение лингвофричеством в России и на Украине под маской возрождения "исконной славянской духовности" объясняется катастрофическим падением авторитета науки и образования, всеобщим невежеством и крайне низким (по сравнению с дореволюционным) уровнем языковой подготовки в школе. Вся советская система обучения родному языку и литературе была организована так, что прививала отвращения к этим предметам (редкие исключения - талантливые педагоги вроде Сухомлинского, Ильина).

Увы, немалую роль играет комплекс национальной неполноценности. Реальной тысячелетней истории уже не хватает - надо доказать, что мы древнее всех и что именно от нас пошли все религии, языки и знания, которые есть на свете... Уже и на БФ такие взгляды вызывают симпатию. Как пишет Зализняк, появление подобного комплекса у русских людей - очень тревожный симптом. Ну а на "Украине" этот комплекс просто превращён в официальную государственную идеологию, уже в школах детям рассказывают о древних украх.

----------

Ho Shim (22.06.2009), Won Soeng (13.07.2009), Джек (22.06.2009), куру хунг (22.06.2009)

----------


## Пилигрим

Дмитрий очень рад, что вы откликнулись. Если честно, то именно ваше мнение мне хотелось услышать. Фильм я посмотрел совсем недавно, и надо признаться он меня смутил. Поскольку я не спец вот и захотелось услышать мнение человека имеющего соответствующее образование.
В фильме, как я понял, создатели утверждают, что слова в древнеславянском языке, это аббревиатура, когда знаешь значение всех слов, которые в слове обозначены первыми буквами, то образ, создаваемый словом, становится многомерным, и невозможно перепутать образ который создает слово. Если же значение слов не учитывать, то слово теряет способность многомерности, становится плоским и превращается в информацию, которую уже можно интерпретировать, в соответствии с  пожеланием интерпретатора. Далее они утверждают, коли есть возможность интерпретировать слово, а исторические события описываются словами, появляется возможность изменять отношение, к историческим событиям не изменяя их фактуры, вплоть до того, что через определенное время, событие, каким бы значимым оно не было, полностью изменяется. В пример приводится татаро-монгольское иго на Руси.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Такой же бездоказательный и даже не антинаучный - противоестественный бред, как у Чудинова.

----------

Пилигрим (22.06.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> В пример приводится татаро-монгольское иго на Руси.


"Татаро-монгольское иго" как было игом, так им и осталось, несмотря на всё остроумие и, вместе с тем, чудачество уважаемого Льва Николаевича Гумилёва.

Тут, мне кажется, нужно понять одну вещь -- этимология как научная дисциплина, область сравнительно-исторического языкознания, это сложнейшая, труднейшая работа, требующая большого объема специфических лингвистических, а также культурно-исторических знаний, в которой даже одна единственная этимология или межъязыковое сопоставление является большой удачей.

Приведу фрагмент из книги крупного российского лингвиста Д.И. Эдельман, посвященной вопросам этимологии:

"В обзоре Х. Бирнбаума, при рассмотрении литературы о ранних славяно-иранских отношениях в области словаря, подчеркивается, что "более или менее четких иранских компонентов в древнейших славянских лексических пластах на удивление мало, несмотря на надежно установленный факт векового симбиоза славян и иранцев (скифов, сарматов и др.) в "понтийском" ареле к северу от Черного моря" ([Бирнбаум 1987, 160] со ссылкой на работы М.Фасмера [Vasmer 1923,1924]). Далее он отмечает скепсис А.Мейе по отношению к славянским заимствованиям из иранского (со ссылкой на его специальную статью [Meillet 1926]): единственное признанное А. Мейе надежное славянское заимствование из иранского -- _toporь_. Из ранних работ упомянута также работа Х.Арнтца о языковых связях между арийским и балто-славянским [Arntz 1933, 35-63]. Результаты всех предшествующих исследований были учтены в работе А.А. Зализняка [Зализняк 1962, особенно 30-41], где, как пишет Х.Бирнбаум, "используется современный, прогрессивный метод исследования" [Бирнбаум 1987, 160]; из более новых работ им отмечены статьи [Benveniste 1967; Трубачёв 1967; Топоров 1971].

Естественно, анализ этимологий каждой пары сходных слов нуждается в рассмотрении всех аргументов "за" и "против" заимствования одного из них (или обоих), в определении направления заимствования, времени, места и реального исторического и этнокультурного фона. Это задача многих исследований, успешное и глубокое проведение которых возможно после издания сколько-нибудь объемных этимологических словарей иранских и славянских. Здесь же возможно представить лишь обзор некоторых проблем, стоящих перед таким исследованием."
_
Эдельман Д.И. Иранские и славянские языки: Исторические отношения. М. 2002. сс. 142-143.
_

Характерный пример: Дмитрий привёл этимологию древнеиндийского vana рассчитанную, видимо, по методе С.А. Старостина. Но даже у меня, при всей малограмотности, возникают какие-то сомнения на этот счёт. Можно ли достоверно проследить эти соответствия к исконно единому материалу и.-е. языков, общим генетическим чертам? Могу предположить, что здесь соответствие выявлено через интерпретацию, конкретно, через неполную синонимичность vana с araṇya. Главным и преобладающим значением vana является именно "лес" и "дерево", а araṇya имеет прямое значение "пУстыня" (хоть лес, хоть степь, хоть настоящая пустЫня), именно в том же ключе чего-то "необжитого", "несвязанного с практической жизнью человека", "внешнего по отношению к человеческому обществу".

Но в науке "несоответствия этимологий" никого не пугают, одна предполагаемая этимология слова это настоящая гипотеза, которая может подтвердиться или быть опровергнутой в результате тщательного изучения вопроса. И однозначно совпадающие или очень похожие фонетически слова в подавляющем большинстве случаев имеют совсем разную этимологию.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Характерный пример: Дмитрий привёл этимологию древнеиндийского vana рассчитанную, видимо, по методе С.А. Старостина. Но даже у меня, при всей малограмотности, возникают какие-то сомнения на этот счёт.


Это была точка зрения Ягича, которую разделял Потебня:



> Самое слово вон объясняется таким же образом: вон у нас наречие, сохраняющее значение винительного падежа (куда); вне есть явный местный падеж. Стало быть, здесь мы имеем дело с существительным, которого падежи до сих пор ясны. При этом существительном (вънъ в древнерусском языке) имеется старинное слово изъвъна в значении «наружная сторона». Поэтому можно с недоверием отнестись к сближениям этого слова, например, с санскритским vina, которое значит «без»; напротив, до того, что значит наше вон, мы доходим на основании иных соображений, а именно — на основании сравнения этого выражения с аналогичными ему в других языках. Так, в латинском находим весьма конкретное слово foras, по-русски на двор, по-сербски на поле, на полю, и потому можно придать значение мнению проф. Ягича, которое в фонетическом отношении не встречает никаких препятствий, — что вънъ есть то же самое слово, которое в санскрите звучит vana и означает «лес». Таким образом, если примем в наших примерах слово в лес не в его прямом, а в переносном значении, то есть в значении, равном вон, — в ту сторону, противоположную всему домашнему, дружескому, симпатичному, то это значение в данном слове изображено или представлено одним признаком, взятым из первого (прямого) значения. Этот признак, связующий второе значение с первым, называется представлением, средством сравнения, менее точно, — образом, символом. Всякое удачное этимологическое исследование неясного слова, то есть всякая удачная попытка ответить на вопрос, почему мы, например, говорим: «В этом деле я дома», — непременно ведет к открытию представления, связующего значение этого слова с значением предшествующего. Предшествующее слово точно так же связано со своим предшествующим, это опять со своим, — и так в недосягаемую глубину.
> 
> Представление есть признак, взятый из значения предшествующего слова и служащий знаком значения данного слова.


(А.А.Потебня, "Психология поэтического и прозаического мышления")

----------


## Tiop

> Это была точка зрения Ягича, которую разделял Потебня:


В Slavic inherited lexicon [Derksen] такое же сопоставление:

Proto-Slavic form: vúnú

Grammatical information: adv.

Proto-Slavic meaning: `outside, away' 

...

Other cognates: Skt. 0000">va´na- (RV+) `tree, wood, forest' [n]; LAv. 0000">vanƒ- `tree' [f] 

http://www.indo-european.nl/cgi-bin/...gi?root=leiden

Потебня прикольно рассуждает  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

*araṇya*
_áraṇya_ n. (fr. 1. _áraṇa_ 
    • fr. √_ṛ_ Uṇ.), a foreign or distant land RV. i, 163, 11 and vi, 24, 10 
    • a wilderness, desert, forest AV. VS. &c

*vana*
    • a foreign or distant land RV. vii, 1, 19 (cf. _araṇya_) (синонимичность только в этом)

----------


## Tiop

Шедевральный хэппенинг, победа!

Чудинищу удалось всучить под видом поверхности Солнца фото штукатурки со строительного портала, и он "прочитал" на ней "надписи"!  :Smilie: 

Эксклюзивный репортаж:

*Экспериментальная проверка учения Чудинова*
http://community.livejournal.com/sci...s/1244432.html

Картинку штукатурки выдаёт первым же результатом ГУГЛ при запросе "штукатурка".  :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

Чудинов опять начудил

----------


## Won Soeng

Вот вполне себе стороннее исследование татарского ученого есть. 

Цитата из его книги. 

Гайн-улла Ф. Шайхиев. Язык разума. Мы думаем и по-татарски, и по-русски, и 
по-английски..., Издание второе, исправленное и дополненное. Казань: 
Издательство «Хатер» 2000г. 




> Часть 2. Томление по смыслу
> На протяжении тысячелетий умы людей 
> занимает вопрос: как из звуков речи образуется смысл ? Что такое мышление? 
> Как мозг улавливает смысловое содержание информации? Вопросы не праздные и 
> проблема смыслового содержания становится всё более актуальными на уровне 
> задач, связанных с разработкой теории искусственного интеллекта, изучения 
> языков.
> В истории науки есть попытка решить этот вопрос. "В своё время Сократ 
> поплатился жизнью за настойчивые попытки уяснить смысл основных морально-
> ...

----------

Монферран (12.12.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Шедевральный хэппенинг, победа!
> 
> Чудинищу удалось всучить под видом поверхности Солнца фото штукатурки со строительного портала, и он "прочитал" на ней "надписи"! 
> 
> Эксклюзивный репортаж:
> 
> *Экспериментальная проверка учения Чудинова*
> http://community.livejournal.com/sci...s/1244432.html
> 
> Картинку штукатурки выдаёт первым же результатом ГУГЛ при запросе "штукатурка".


Ну, какая разница, что за поверхность  :Smilie:  Как будто бы поверхность Солнца подчиняется иным законам, чем поверхность штукатурки. Сказали бы ему, что это штукатурка, он что-нибудь другое прочитал бы?  :Wink: 

Тут сам факт увлеченности человека определенными закономерностями. Ну он утверждает, что в языке отпечатались вполне естественные природные процессы. Ну, утверждает это излишне амбициозно.

Нередко дилетантские увлечения людей приводили к величайшим открытиям. Куда чаще, чем случайности. 

Ну неужели кто-то думает, что нужно "не пущать"? Запрещать и все такое?

----------


## Won Soeng

> В начале темы я уже приводил ссылку на статью академика Зализняка, где он разбирает подобные фантазии. Объясните, в чём вы видите "образность" аббревиатур?? И как слово может возникнуть из аббревиатуры, если сам принцип аббревиатуры - сокращение из начальных букв слов? И на чём основано утверждение, что современные слова утратили образность? Постепенная утрата образности происходит в языковых метафорах вроде _нос_ (корабля), _расти_ (о мастерстве) или _дубина_ "болван". И образность эту при желании легко можно увидеть, восстановить, "извлечь". На самом деле язык - "кладбище метафор", и у каждого слова есть "образность" (внутренняя форма, этимологическое значение), но реконструировать её не всегда просто, надо обращаться к данным этимологии, к сравнительно-историческому языкознанию. Например, слово "вон" (ст.-слав. вънъ) этимологически связано с санскритским vana "лес" (как внешнее, чуждое человеку и его культуре пространство).
> 
> Можно только посочувствовать людям, которые настолько утратили чувство родного языка, стали глухи к его живой, а не выдуманной образности, что для подтверждения своих исторических фантазий готовы придумывать любой бред. Увлечение лингвофричеством в России и на Украине под маской возрождения "исконной славянской духовности" объясняется катастрофическим падением авторитета науки и образования, всеобщим невежеством и крайне низким (по сравнению с дореволюционным) уровнем языковой подготовки в школе. Вся советская система обучения родному языку и литературе была организована так, что прививала отвращения к этим предметам (редкие исключения - талантливые педагоги вроде Сухомлинского, Ильина).
> 
> Увы, немалую роль играет комплекс национальной неполноценности. Реальной тысячелетней истории уже не хватает - надо доказать, что мы древнее всех и что именно от нас пошли все религии, языки и знания, которые есть на свете... Уже и на БФ такие взгляды вызывают симпатию. Как пишет Зализняк, появление подобного комплекса у русских людей - очень тревожный симптом. Ну а на "Украине" этот комплекс просто превращён в официальную государственную идеологию, уже в школах детям рассказывают о древних украх.


К сожалению, лингвисты и филологи проявляют комплиментарный к этому процессу комплекс. Начинают ныть о падении нравов: образование не то, и т.п. Если бы это вот так просто объяснялось  :Smilie:  Но это только следствие следствия.

Причина то какова? Причина? Почему образование начало становиться не тем? Почему интересы качнулись от науке к мистике?

Сражаясь с драконами необразованности народных масс и их тяги к фантазированию и мистификациям, все же не нужно бороться с ветряными мельницами или с ветром, который их вращает. Стоит посмотреть глубже, на причины ветра.

А они, увы, в самой природе человека. Сансара. А как бороться с влечениями сансары - на то Дхарма есть. 

Я не к тому, что не нужно прививать правильное образование. Я к тому, что попрекать неправильным образованием и огульно чернить интересы людей - неблагая речь. Неправильный поступок, при в общем верной мотивации.

----------


## Won Soeng

Да, забыл про образность аббревиатур  :Smilie: 
Что проще запоминается: Заведующий учебной частью или Завуч?

Образность аббревиатур образна именно до тех пор, пока аббревиатура запоминается вместе с тем, что она обозначает. КГБ - очень образно для тех, кто жил во времена оные.  

Собственно утеря понимания расшифровок - и есть утеря образности. Что есть ХЛЕБ? Что значит МАТЬ? 

Если думать об этом, пытаясь прояснить значения звуков, букв - лингвофричество, простите, то гипотеза о том, что за самими звуками ничего нет - глупость, если не дискредитация и саботаж.

Нужно, нужно Дмитрий заниматься этими вопросами, нужно искать. Хотя, несомненно, спекуляций - пруд пруди. Но что такое спекуляция? Это всего лишь вывод, основанный на непроверенных данных, отсутствие фундаментального понимания. 

Вот и скажите, много ли фундаментальных трудов на эту тему? Люди пытаются применять свои гипотезы. А их упрекают и в ереси, и в низком образовании, и в популизме. Как известно, цвет пиара не имеет значения. "Высокая наука" своими усилиями пиарит "лингвофричество", "фоменковщину" и прочие явления куда сильнее, чем они сами бы это сделали через сарафанное радио. 

При том, что гипотезы вполне имеют право на жизнь и без какого-либо традиционного фундамента. Геометрия Лобачевского сначала была построена лишь на опровержении одной единственной аксиомы! И разрабатывалась не в одно мгновение.

Кстати, на мой взгляд, излишне серьезное внимание традиционных школ и учений Буддизма к разоблачению разнообразных ересей - есть ошибка того же характера. Словно бы люди, которые увлеченно делают разносы разным мистификаторам и "просветленных" от буддизма вообще на практике не понимают, как связаны между собой взгляды и чувства, просто напросто пробуждая интерес к тому, что без их вмешательства могло бы быть (без противоставления) легко поправлено всего лишь дополнением к сказанному, разъяснением. 

Как говорится: если не можешь предотвратить безобразие - возглавь его. 
Очень глубокая мудрость. Нельзя поправить мысли человека, не попытавшись их понять. 
Бессмысленно объявлять их ахинеей и снисходительно рассказывать другую ахинею. На относительном уровне истина для каждого своя. 

Дмитрий, постарайтесь вникнуть глубже в суть того, что Вас так тревожит и печалит. Это вовсе не зазорно. Будда, поняв пагубность страстей вовсе не страшился ими вновь заразиться. Но вряд ли кто-то скажет, что Будда навязывал свое понимание принуждая к нему других людей, независимо от того, что же принимали эти люди за истину.

----------


## Bob

А  мне про _кОркодила_ ну очень понравилось, да.  :Embarrassment:  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Меня ничто не тревожит и не печалит, это ваши фантазии, как и фантазии на тему саботажа, якобы имеющего место в современной науке. Весь остальной поток сознания даже комментировать не хочется.  :Smilie:  




> Нужно, нужно Дмитрий заниматься этими вопросами, нужно искать.


Вот объясните, почему вы не обращаетесь с подобными поучениями к биологу? к математику? Для суждения о любом специальном предмете нужно иметь специальное образование - это аксиома. Так почему же вы считаете, что в лингвистике можно быть дилетантом-фантазёром, ничего не зная даже о трёхсотлетней работе многих блестящих умов в этом направлении? В который раз повторяю: настоящее сравнительно-историческое языкознание - намного более развитая и увлекательная наука, чем могут вообразить дилетанты.

Бессмысленно "объявлять" ахинею ахинеей. Достаточно объяснить, почему это ахинея, что и проделал академик Зализняк. Судя по тому, что вы пишете, вы так и не прочли его статью.

----------


## Won Soeng

Дмитрий, ну что Вы, право. С чего вы взяли, к кому я обращаюсь, а к кому - нет? Причем здесь это? Бывает, что и с физиками общаюсь, и с биологами, и с химиками. Редко кто называет это "поучениями". Я задал Вам вопрос, как к специалисту - какие такие есть фундаментальные знания по интересующей меня теме, которые бы объясняли появление слов ХЛЕБ и МАТЬ. В ответ на статью Зализняка я Вам написал слова Хлебникова, Успенского и Шайхиева. 

Вы почитайте-ка историю открытий, пожалуйста. И еще, все профессионалы, даже получившие "специальное образование" еще долго остаются эрудированными дилетантами. Но часто, как водители-полугодки на дороге, начинают "гнать". Правильно только так, я же профессионал.

Давайте отделим зерна от плевел. Есть два отношения к дилетантским увлечениям. Первое - профессиональное. Пользуясь этим увлечением расширять и уточнять знания, направлять к источникам, к исследованиям, к материалам. Есть второе. Ревностно морщиться, говорить, что это не имеет отношения к истине и ни к чему хорошему не может привести.

Я Вам сейчас, простите, не как лингвисту это говорю, а как буддисту. Понимаете? Речь идет об отношениях людей в самых разных сферах. Надеюсь такие "поучения" Вы приемлете? Хотя бы для того, чтобы проверить их в жизни. 

Напомню еще раз две свои просьбы. Первое, какие фундаментальные исследования на тему значений букв и звуков Вы можете посоветовать? Второе: пожалуйста, не думайте обо мне как о растлителе, каком-нибудь или попросту неуче бесталанном и бесперспективном.  

Поймите правильно, меня интересует не сравнительно-историческое языкознание. Меня интересует конкретное, на уровне происхождения звуков и звукосочетаний эмоционально-чувственное зарождение логики, выражающейся в языке. То есть не процесс взаимовлияния уже созревших языков друг на друга и процессы их внутренней изменчивости. Это отдельная тема. 

А в этом направлении я пока не встречал авторитетных, фундаментальных трудов. Я вполне скептически отношусь к разнообразным гипотезам и умопостроениям (включая и традиционные, поскольку всегда интересуюсь основаниями, а не весомостью авторитетов, рекущих выводы)

Я не хочу быть лингвистом-профессионалом и не собираюсь составлять им (и Вам) конкуренцию. Меня интересует искусственный интеллект. Даже буддизм меня интересует прежде всего через эту же призму. 

Все мое возражение следует всего лишь из Вашего намерения "хватать за язык" и "бить по рукам", за вполне безобидные высказывания о сходстве тех или иных слов и за гипотезы о том, что могут значить те или иные слова в той или иной интерпретации звуков и слогов. 

Все что я хотел Вам сказать выражается всего в двух словах: умерьте пыл. То же самое, что Вы пишите (очень полезное и интересное, кстати) можно выражать и не взывая к всеобщей необразованности (хотя у Вас и есть на это право). Все дело лишь в цели: попрекнуть или помочь.

Впрочем, вот и я Вас попрекаю. Не нарочно. Думаю, и Вы не имели цели именно попрекнуть. Умеряю свой пыл, но просьбы оставляю в силе. Остальное - для иллюстрации взаимозависимого происхождения мыслей, чувств и эмоций при общении  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

BTR, пока могу посоветовать вам прочитать вот этот небольшой, но чрезвычайно важный доклад А.А.Зализняка, он в нём объясняет, какова роль открытия законов изменения языка для науки и мировой культуры вообще:
http://www.historia.ru/2008/01/slovo.htm

Из этого доклада, по-моему, очевидно, что дилетантская лингвистика работает против развития и совершенствования знаний человека и против культуры вообще. А ещё можно вспомнить, что до открытия европейцами санскрита в конце 18-го века, послужившего толчком для развития научного сравнительно-исторического языкознания, в христианских странах на протяжении тысячи лет "выводили" вообще все языки из библейского древнееврейского, считавшегося языком первых людей на основании религиозной мифологии, а такая "аксиома" полностью разрушала какую-либо возможность объективного подхода к изучению языка и его исторического развития (так как является не просто ложной, а абсурдной). И весь этот дилетантизм и профанация научной лингвистики это определённо движение обратно в средневековье.

----------

Дмитрий Певко (14.07.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> какие фундаментальные исследования на тему значений букв и звуков Вы можете посоветовать?


Никаких.  :Smilie:  Лексическим значением обладает СЛОВО. Определённое значение несут в себе морфемы - корни, аффиксы. Можно говорить о значении слова "берег", его корня -берег-/-брег- и древнего корня *-berg-, от которого он произошёл, копать глубже в поисках смысловых связей в этимологической цепочке. Но совершенно бессмысленно говорить о *значении* отдельных звуков обычного (не сакрального) человеческого языка. Язык, значение, смысл возникают там, где происходит переход от нечленораздельного звука к СЛОВУ. Поэтому фантазии об образности аббревиатур априори остаются фантазиями дилетантов.

Индуистская и буддийская (тантрийская) наука о звуке - совсем из другой оперы. (Кстати, я вовсе не против мистики.) Там речь идёт о священном смысле, об энергии звуков священных же языков.




> КГБ - очень образно для тех, кто жил во времена оные.


При чём здесь *образность*??  :Cry:  Если уж хотите вести беседу, давайте договоримся хотя бы выражаться по-русски, а не на каком-то вашем собственном языке.




> Все мое возражение следует всего лишь из Вашего намерения *"хватать за язык" и "бить по рукам"*, за вполне безобидные высказывания о сходстве тех или иных слов и за гипотезы о том, что могут значить те или иные слова в той или иной интерпретации звуков и слогов.


Извините, но я не употреблял выражений, поставленных вами в кавычки. А насчёт "безобидности" можно и поспорить - об этом, собственно, идёт речь с самого начала этой темы.

----------

куру хунг (14.07.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Вот, кстати, вопрос есть конкретный. Может быть так, что всем нам известный "ОМ", есть по сути "ОУМ", или УМ, записанный (и озвучиваемый) через буквицу ОУК? То есть "ОУМ"?

Ведь и само слово русское УМ - это не просто обозначение, а имеющее наверняка вполне определенное порождение, происхождение? Я не знаю, как на санскрите, на пали, в хинди. 

Просто, вот так, читая "запретные" статьи  :Smilie:  наталкиваюсь на некоторые образы, порождающие размышления над сутью. Дело ведь не в выводах, как таковых. А в мотивации к пониманию, к постижению. 

В общем, что говорит о подобной идее ОМ есть вариант ОУМ, который есть УМ авторитетная наука? А еще точнее, как и что она исследует, чтобы сделать фундаментальный, а не спекулятивный вывод?

----------


## Won Soeng

Дмитрий, ну вот Вы опять. Нет, чтоб просто спросить "При чем здесь образность"? Нет, Вы норовите поддеть, подцепить, мол, дилетант, не лезь к высокому. 
А при том здесь образность, что при звуках КГБ возникает целый спектр чувств, которые собраны не просто в образ, а в целый архетип. Ну что ж Вы удивляетесь, что на Ваши возражения следуют поучения? Да потому что Вы не спрашиваете, а выстраиваете стену. А через нее еще как-то перебраться надо, прежде чем возразить. Как говорится - сбить спесь. Ничего, что я так, _образно_?

А насчет "безобидности" я и спорить не хочу. Разумеется, обидно, раз Вы так говорите. Конечно, у слова "небезобидно" слегка другой подтекст. Даже можно эмоционально его прочувствовать будучи дилетантом. Мол не говорящий в обиде, а вообще, потенциально, кто-то и обидеться может  :Smilie: 

Вот мне не обидно, и я обиды не наблюдаю в подобных игрищах (даже на уровне подобном "растлению"). Более того, вижу потенциальную пользу из этого и для профессиональных лингвистов.

Вот Вы утверждаете, что у звуков нет значения. Только лексика рулит. А я не верю. Понимаете? И люди не верят. Нужны аргументы, а не манифесты. Если для лингвистики это аксиома - то нет никакого права сопротивляться альтернативным теориям, основанных на аксиоме, что у звуков есть значения и есть слова построенные на этом значение, а есть слова развившиеся вследствие упрощения (просторечения), скороговорки (акронимики, формирования аббревиатур). Вот я в эту логику - верю. 
И "авторитетными" нравоучениями и ссылками на 300 лет исследований (а почему, кстати, 300, а не скажем 3000?) - эту логику просто так не поколебать. Нужна логика сравнительного масштаба. То есть - фундаментальная.
Понимаете?

То, что традиционного лингвиста - спекуляция, для другого - фундаментально. Не понимая этого пытаться что-то изменить, ну, по меньшей мере - наивно. 

Зализняк и сам признает вину лингвистов. Запредельно низкая популяризация лингвистики. Попросту - неуважение к народу и потомкам. Это если опять же, образно говорить. А продолжая образно - неуважение продолжается в противостоянии любительству. 

Тогда как любительство - это что ни на есть зерна для новых всходов профессионализма. Лингвисты и филологи просто убивают свое потомство. И пожинают плоды собственной спесивости. Увы, как и историки. Я вообще считаю, историю, как и журналистику, очередной древнейшей профессией. Не только как науку (т.е. обучение истории учеников), но и как метод исследований. И тут кто-то начинает спорить, где правда, где нет. У спорщиков - накал эмоций, а у зрителей позыв к коле и попкорну: во, развлечение! И без разницы, где правда, где кривда, где герои, где злодеи. Побольше эмоций, побольше крови.

Ну как люди, изучающие историю, не понимают азов человеческого поведения? Буквально, на уровне око за око? Это же не интегралы какие-нибудь, это архетипы, которыми эта самая история оперирует в каждой строке?!

Дмитрий, Вы уж простите, что тревожу в который раз эту тему, нарываясь на очередное порицание с Вашей стороны. Просто для меня в этих размышлениях нет и не будет табу. 

Кстати, вот Вам и еще одно слово: ТАБУ. Как он произошло? От чего? Нелюбимые Вами лингвофрики, совершенно не спекулируя, а просто применяя (на уровне зрелости буквально астрологической или алхимической, т.е. произвольно применяя уже известные факты), определят это слово, например, как Твердо Аз Буки Ук - в терминах означ(ив)ающих образов "ограничить исток продолжающий откликаться". 

Вам это неинтересно, а мне интересно, какова традиционная этимология этого слова. 

Я в подобном любительстве вижу взрастание интереса и возможности к профессиональному росту, а Вы - если и не опасность, то - небезопасность хотя бы (т.е. некие риски). 

Хотелось бы, искренне, чтобы Вы все же не ставили себя на две головы выше, а как-то, присели на корточки, что ли. Ну, как с ребенком, чтобы не обижать его любопытства, но направлять его. Как Вам образ?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> как и что она исследует, чтобы сделать фундаментальный, а не спекулятивный вывод?


Для тех, кто в танке: подробный ответ именно на этот вопрос дан в статье Зализняка, там показано, чем наука отличается от дилетантских спекуляций.  :Smilie:  Ещё раз дать ссылку?

Кириллическая буква "ук" никогда не читалась как [оу], её написание просто опирается на греческую традицию (кириллица - подправленный для нужд славянского письма византийский унциал). В церковных старославянских текстах слово оумъ используется как эквивалент греческого nous (читается как [нус]), одного из ключевых терминов греческой философии, от античности до эпохи церковных соборов. Сами посудите, что общего между этими корнями кроме звука [у], восходящего к дифтонгу. Причём, скорее всего, к разным дифтонгам. Потому что славянское оумъ очевидно связано с литовским aumuo "разум", значит, был дифтонг *au. С греческим языком и этимологией я знаком плохо, но начальное n явно никак нельзя отсечь от корня. Оумъ и nous - не родственные слова, поэтому любые рассуждения о схожем "смысле отдельных звуков" по определению будут досужими выдумками, а не полезным, реальным знанием, из которого можно сделать какие-либо практические выводы. Тем более для создания искусственного интеллекта.  :Smilie: 

Непонятно, при чём тут санскрит, пали и хинди. Чтобы сравнение, сопоставление было продуктивным, надо заранее знать критерии, по которым можно сравнивать. Англичане называют Бога гадом, а хлеб - бредом, но вряд ли вы сможете из этого вывести гадкую сущность Бога и бредовость употребления в пищу пропечённого перемолотого зерна.  :Smilie:  Хотя, уверен, мысль Задорнова наверняка дорастёт и до таких высот.

----------

куру хунг (14.07.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Попросту - неуважение к народу и потомкам. Это если опять же, образно говорить.


Не буду даже комментировать. Мало того что невежество, так ещё и агрессивное, именно _спесивое_. Это мнимое "неуважение" вылилось во множество словарей и учебников, и не вина составителей в том, что вы не удосужились их прочесть.




> ссылками на 300 лет исследований (а почему, кстати, 300, а не скажем 3000?)


Да потому что именно столько лет назад зародилось научное языкознание, о чём вам уже не раз говорили. И за эти 300 лет оно бурно развивалось, а вовсе не стояло на месте.




> А при том здесь образность, что при звуках КГБ возникает целый спектр чувств, которые собраны не просто в образ, а в целый архетип.


Это опять-таки дилетантское, не научное и не точное использование конкретных терминов "образ" и "архетип". Вы говорите о значении и связанных с ним ассоциациях. Образность - это совсем другое. Прочтите хотя бы из любопытства: http://www.philology.ru/linguistics1...johnson-90.htm Вот что такое образность языка.

----------


## Won Soeng

Дмитрий, а чтобы лишний раз не спорить, вот Вам из Зализняка цитата



> В этой ситуации даже в рамках одного и того же языка практически всегда бывают случаи внешнего совпадения. Например, в русских словах пол ‘настил’, пол-овина, пол-ый, про-пол-ка представлено четыре разных (то есть различающихся по значению) корня, хотя и совпадающих внешне.


Так вот, чтобы было понятно. Образ включает в себе многосмыслие. Это такая трактовка слова образ теми людьми, которые увлекаются лингвофричеством. Хотя я бы это вообще дистанциировал от лингвистики, для которой звуки ничего не значат. Это скорее смыслология. Зарождающаяся (или возрождающаяся, по мнению других) наука об порождении и взаимодействии смыслов в различных проекциях образов. 

Поэтому, для меня, что лингвофрики (и хронофрики), которые проверяя свои гипотезы оскверняют традиционную лингвистику и историю отбросами своей деятельности, что лингвисты и филологи, отрицающие возможность осмысления образов звуков и буквиц - и те и другие равно дилетанты, трущиеся о границы своих сфер деятельности. Ни те, ни другие - ничуть не лучше и не вызывают никакого сочувствия. Только сострадание.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Вы тоже другого чувства не вызываете, уверяю. Недилетант вы наш. Прочтите всё-таки статью "дилетантов" Лакоффа и Джонсона по ссылке, вреда точно не будет.
http://www.philology.ru/linguistics1...johnson-90.htm




> Так вот, чтобы было понятно. Образ включает в себе многосмыслие.


Чтобы было понятно: я могу общаться только на одном общем языке, а не на каком-то выдуманном вами, значения которого мне неизвестны и которые вы вынуждены постоянно уточнять и объяснять. Извините, получается общение в стиле изобретателя из рассказа Хармса "Друг за другом".
http://www.peskar.net.ru/index_a.php...=33&&id_cat=31




> В этой ситуации даже в рамках одного и того же языка практически всегда бывают случаи внешнего совпадения.


К чему вы приводите эту цитату? Зализняк как раз пишет, что эти совпадения для этимологии ничего не значат.

----------


## Won Soeng

Дмитрий, Вы даже в общении сейчас со мной выражаете не только неуважение, но и презрение. Как будто бы я Вам чем-то должен. Например, должен изучать словари, только потому, что их кто-то там составил, а не потому, что мне это интересно. А ведь увлеченные своим делом люди увлекают так же и других. А не требуют, чтобы плоды их трудов кто-то изучал, хоть бы и из под палки. Спасибо за ссылку про образность языка.

А Зализняка я уже прочитал (причем неоднократно). Просто Вы этого не можете заметить (поскольку Вам неинтересна на самом деле моя позиция). Вы не дискутируете, а навязываете (но думаете, что просветляете). И думаете, что это я Вас сейчас поучаю (конечно же незаслуженно и неправомерно). 

Насчет буквицы ОУК - простите не понял. Различают буквицу УК и буквицу ОУК (ОУ). Как минимум в трех разных источника встречал. И говорил я не о чем-то греческом, а о нашем родном ОМ (ом падме хум, например)

И про 300 лет. А до того, конечно же, не было никакого языкознания, так выходит? 
Та, математика, или физика, которые мы учим сейчас, сложилась тоже, в основном, за последние 300 лет. Но ни у кого язык не повернется сказать, что раньше не было ни математики, ни физики. И только лингвисты смело топчут наследие (или как минимум не признают его, объявляя как минимум революцию в своей сфере деятельности). 

Ну так и не удивительно отношение к лингвистике и лингвистам. Что было затоптано раз - не жаль затоптать снова. А вот к чему веками отношение бережное - к тому и бережливость по наследству передается. 

Дмитрий, что Вам мешает общаться просто, на равных? Как мне не прекращая собственно дискуссии изменить свое поведение, тон, для того чтобы обмениваться мыслями не унижаясь и не унижая Вас, чтобы и Вы могли так же перейти к более дружелюбному тону и поведению? Или Вы видите только в моих сообщениях недопустимый тон и поведение, а в своих - не замечаете?

Мне бы хотелось плодотворного общения. Если только речь не идет о табуированной теме, которую в принципе не возможно с Вами обсуждать не затрагивая защитных реакций.

----------


## Won Soeng

Дмитрий, по Вашему "образ" и "метафора" одно и то же? 
Вы можете не понимать языка, который я использую, но можете хотя бы пытаться понять. 

Еще раз - не хочу создавать здесь спор (который война). Если и Вы не хотите - мы можем найти общий язык. Если для Вас метафора = образ, а спор - это война, можете считать себя победителем, а меня - побежденным. Раскройте Ваши карты.

----------


## Won Soeng

Это значит, что образ слова "ключ" включает (простите за ненамеренную коннотацию) в себя сразу множество разных смыслов, но все из которых РОДСТВЕННЫ, даже если кто-то считает, что это - только случайность.

Извините! вместо цитирования случайно отредактировал ваше сообщение, удалив первую часть абзаца. - Дмитрий

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Например, должен изучать словари, только потому, что их кто-то там составил, а не потому, что мне это интересно.


Если вам интересно рассуждать на тему языка, вы *должны* "быть в теме", иначе плодотворное общение невозможно.




> Насчет буквицы ОУК - простите не понял. Различают буквицу УК и буквицу ОУК (ОУ). Как минимум в трех разных источника встречал. И говорил я не о чем-то греческом, а о нашем родном ОМ (ом падме хум, например)


Вообще без комментариев... Можете обижаться, но из ваших сообщений очевидно, что вы в лингвистике ни в зуб ногой. При чём тут "презрение"? Это факт. Я же не читаю вам лекций по информатике. Ну не могут плодотворно общаться на тему высшей математики вузовский специалист и первоклассник, объявляющий, что 2х2=5 и при этом категорически не желающий читать хотя бы школьные учебники. Были бы вы первоклассником, я бы подошёл к процессу общения/обучения как педагог, начал бы "увлекать". А вы взрослый дядя, пишете откровенную дичь, разумных доводов слушать не желаете - и хотите, чтобы вас увлекли предметом. Как вас можно увлечь, заинтересовать, если к любым научным знаниям и доводам вы относитесь заведомо предвзято? Если то, что действительно интересно, вам не интересно, а интересны собственные фантазии? Извините, на правах автора эту тему закрываю.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Это значит, что образ слова "ключ" включает (простите за ненамеренную коннотацию) в себя сразу множество разных смыслов, но все из которых РОДСТВЕННЫ, даже если кто-то считает, что это - только случайность.


Это как раз не случайность. И это называется не образность, а многозначность.




> Дмитрий, по Вашему "образ" и "метафора" одно и то же?


Метафора - это и есть языковая образность. Основное её средство. Метафора и внутренняя форма слова, как правило, основанная на переносе значения.

----------

